# Get The Look: Charlize Theron!



## StereoXGirl (Mar 29, 2008)

*Links to each item:*

shoes

earrings

dress

coat

Source


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 29, 2008)

cute cute!

thanks


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 29, 2008)

Great look!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks S! Charlize is so gorgeous!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 30, 2008)

I like that ruffled grey dress and strappy gold shoes!


----------

